# banned E-mail address



## Bootleg (May 4, 2010)

I received a PM and was sent a copy to my City E-mail and the City said City business only (they read our E-mails).

When I try to change my E-mail address a pop-up says that the new E-mail address is banned even when I try three different E-mail addresses.

Need help!


----------



## RJJ (May 5, 2010)

Bootleg: Are you saying your email address is banned from this site? Or is it being excluded from work?


----------



## Bootleg (May 5, 2010)

RJJ,

When I try to change my E-mail address on this board  from my work E-mail to another E-mail at home this BB has a pop-up that says my new E-mail Address is banned.


----------



## brudgers (May 5, 2010)

It's not uncommon for free email addresses to be filtered because of a history of spam:  "hotmail" for example.


----------



## Bootleg (May 5, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> It's not uncommon for free email addresses to be filtered because of a history of spam:  "hotmail" for example.


My E-mail is hotmail:

Is there a way to use it?


----------



## jar546 (May 5, 2010)

PM me your email address and I will verify the situation


----------



## FM William Burns (May 5, 2010)

Bootleg,

Send Admin a PM (from home) and he can re-set your account with the new email address you want. If you can't access at work, explain it's a professional code site where you receive free training....we're not like Facebook.......it's a work related media. Our City has similar policies and our IT and Admin doesn't have any issues with getting on this site. Good Luck!

Well then...great minds think alike : )


----------



## RJJ (May 5, 2010)

Bootleg: I see to different IP addresses under your post. You may be have an issue with the home unit and I would guess Internet Explore.


----------



## Bootleg (May 6, 2010)

Hello all,

My E-mail has been changed.

Thank you.

FM,

You're right this is the best site for training and works well with my job and schedule!

I just don't think this City is there yet, I'll keep you posted.

Now they can't read my PM's


----------



## Glennman CBO (May 7, 2010)

Bootleg,

I sent the PM. Is it fixed now? I'll send it again on Monday.

Have a good weekend.


----------

